# Riding with friends 1-08-11



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you put the nators to the test during this ride?


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

Yup.. They did very good. I did get stuck a few times but so did the others on 31's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool!


----------

